# Taupo



## cj17skye

Hi, im going to be moving to taupo in the next month and wanted to know which areas are the best to live in and also whats the social life like there. 
Any information would be great.


----------



## Dumbo

Do you intend to buy or rent? Re social, what are your recreatioal interests?


----------



## cj17skye

Dumbo said:


> Do you intend to buy or rent? Re social, what are your recreatioal interests?


I intend to rent at first as dont know which area is the best.

Im interested in sports in general and going out with friends to restaurants and bars. 
Thanks


----------



## Dumbo

For a start re renting I suggest google Trade Me NZ, go to realestate and look at renting. Taupo comes under the Waikato region. It will give you some idea as to rentals and how much. Also realestate agents in Taupo are a good source as they have rentals. There are plenty of restaurants and bars. Taupo is terrific for many sports. I was involved in pistol shooting, fishing and woodturning there. But the list is endless. As to the best areas for renting. Ask me when you have looked at what I have given you. You may why I am posting as I am now in Thailand. I lived in the Taupo area for many years and moved to Thailand more than two years ago. Visited Taupo last April. Good luck, it is a great town to live and work in.


----------

